# Preisliste HMI Geräte



## Ralf62 (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch hier weiterhelfen. Bei uns ist der Einsatz von neuen Panels geplant und ich bin z.Z. bei den ersten Schritten der Vergleiche. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt möchte ich noch keinen Kontakt zu den jeweiligen Firmen aufnehmen....die Vertriebler nerven immer so. 

Hat von Euch jemand vielleicht vielleicht Preislisten der HMI Anbieter, die er mir zur Verfügung stellen könnte?

Speziell interessieren mich Preise von Beckhoff, Microinnovation, Bejer, Sütron und B&R.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Ralf


----------



## tci GmbH (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

welche Anforderungen haben Sie den genau?

Welche Software und welche Schnittstellen sind gefordert?


----------



## Ralf62 (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

es geht um zwei verschiedene Geräte, die aber durchgängig zu programmieren sind.

1. 3,5" MPI/Profibus-Schnittstelle und "kleiner CPU" z.b. PXA
2. ab 8" mit Atom 1,6GHz o.ä. MPI/profibus-Schnittstelle

Die Schnittstellen Ethernet, USB und RS232 setze ich voraus.

Optional wäre eine Soft-SPS noch möglich.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Proxy (16 Juni 2009)

Kann ich die Panels von Siemens empfehlen.

MP177 ohne SPS: 1050€ touch
MP177 mit SPS(CPU 313): 1050€ touch + ca 350€
MP277 ohne SPS: 8Zoll(touch)1850€, 10zoll(touch) 2300€
MP277 mit SPS(CPU 315): 8Zoll(touch)1850€, 10zoll(touch) 2300€ + SoftSPS 600€
Angebotspreis: MP277 mit SPS für 2210€ (6av6652-3mc01-0aa1)
MP377 ohne SPS:
12Zoll(touch) 3100€, 15zoll(touch) 3700€, 19Zoll(touch) 4360€
MP377 mit SPS(CPU 317)
12Zoll(touch) 3100€, 15zoll(touch) 3700€, 19Zoll(touch) 4360€
+ 800€ für die SoftSPS
Paktepreise MP377 mit SoftSPS:
12Zoll(touch) 3260€(6AV6652-4FC01-2AA0), 15zoll(touch) 3960€(6AV6652-4GC01-2AA0), 19Zoll(touch) 4360€(6AV6652-4HC01-2AA0)

Alle preise ohne Rabatte.


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Juni 2009)

ralf62 schrieb:


> zu diesem zeitpunkt möchte ich noch keinen kontakt zu den jeweiligen firmen aufnehmen....die vertriebler nerven immer so.





tci gmbh schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> welche anforderungen haben sie den genau?



*rofl**rofl**rofl*


----------



## Ralf62 (20 Juni 2009)

eben.......so sind die Vertriebler nun mal.....aber eine Antwort kommt auch nicht......

aber wo sind denn die Kollegen die auch was anderes als Siemens Panels einsetzen?

Ich möchte ja gar keine verhandelten Preise wissen ....normale Listenpreise reichen ja vollkommen aus

Gruss Ralf


----------



## rringel (22 Juni 2009)

also hier bekommst du auf jeden Fall eine Preisliste:

http://www.visam.de/03_produkte/products_subkat.php?kat=bg&mkat=aut


Gruß RR


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juni 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> *rofl**rofl**rofl*


 


Ralf62 schrieb:


> eben.......so sind die Vertriebler nun mal.....aber eine Antwort kommt auch nicht......



Jetzt haltet mal den Ball flach.

Ihr seid wahrscheinlich froh um jeden nervenden Vertriebler, den es
in Eurer Firma gibt, er sichert ja mit Euren Arbeitsplatz. 

Im SPS-Magazin kannst Du bei den Panels nach MPI selektieren und 
hast eine große Auswahl:

http://www.sps-magazin.de/?inc=mues/funcs&send=26


----------



## diabolo150973 (22 Juni 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Jetzt haltet mal den Ball flach.




Das war ja auch nicht böse gemeint! Ich fand nur, dass es sehr gut gepasst hat. Er schreibt, er wolle (noch) nichts von den Vertrieblern und *schwupps* meldet sich einer zu Wort. Es ist mir schon klar, dass alle ihr Geld verdienen wollen/müssen. 


Gruß,

dia


----------

